# Early December Trips



## Cronix (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, I have a timeshare that I can use the first two weeks of December. I live on the east coast, and want to hit Colorado, Cali or Utah mountains. I've been out there several times, however, never this early in the season. Just wondering what the snow conditions are usually like this early in the season, and what my best spots might be. I know there are no real guarantees and Loveland CO is going to be blowing snow any day now, but I'm looking for a bit of a bigger mountain. Any ideas how Vail, Steamboat, Park City and such fair early season? Thanks!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's not likely to be all that good to be honest. There will probably be a lot of terrain that isn't open yet. Doesn't really matter how big the mountain is if there isn't enough snowpack to open the terrain.

I mean, most of the Summit County spots aren't opening up until mid-November.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No matter where you go, all mountains are going to be at around 20-30% of their maximum snow depth. Some seasons that can be pretty good others, not so much. 

You might get lucky with Utah. With this being an La Nina year and Utah's habit of getting huge snowstorms, it could be good. 

Vail, probably alright but not great. It's lower than the surrounding Summit County resorts, so it stays warmer there early season. Takes a bit more snowfall to get that place going. 

Steamboat, maybe, but it is even a lower elevation than Vail. 

In Colorado Summit County and Winterpark are going to be your best bets. If you do Park City, the Cottonwood areas are an easy drive if they have better conditions than the Park City spots. 

It's probably going to be boney anywhere you go.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Try and get a later timeshare, mid January-February. Otherwise your probably gonna get limited terrain either way.


----------



## Cronix (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah, figured as much. thanks for the replies though! Actually my time share expires Jan17th, and i found a place Tahoe seasons reasort at heavenly valley 1/9-1/16. Wonder if that might be worth a shot...still sounds like it might be sketchy.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Snowfall Tracker 2009-10 | Squaw Valley USA - Lake Tahoe Ski Resort

You can check all the previous years.


----------



## Cronix (Sep 17, 2010)

sweeeet, exactly what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with Snowolf, the PNW and BC are good early season bets 
(especially if this year's snowfall predictions turn true)
But seems that's not really the region you're going for.


----------



## Cronix (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm, I'm open to anywhere, but just gotta make sure that there are timeshares there I can exchange for. I'll do a bit more research, thanks so much for the ideas!


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Don't know if it is an option for you, but for early season like this, your best bet is going to be the Cascades of the Pacific Northwest. Mt. Hood, Crystal, Stevens, Mt. Baker. While we don't get the quality of Colorado or Utah snow very often, we get a ton of it and it usually comes early and piles up quick.


And then stops for a month...


----------

